# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 10 gallon planted tank journal..updated 03/30/04



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

The tank is a 10 gallon which is almost a month old now.. I just thought I would post it and say thank you to everyone who helped me and to the community in general.. without such a fabulous resource I would have most likely failed at my first endeavor.. so thank you all.


















I know alot more work needs to be done.. I'm just tickled pink that plants are growing and everything so far seems fine..

[This message was edited by Shlappy on Tue March 23 2004 at 07:54 PM.]

[This message was edited by Shlappy on Tue March 23 2004 at 09:59 PM.]


----------



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

The tank is a 10 gallon which is almost a month old now.. I just thought I would post it and say thank you to everyone who helped me and to the community in general.. without such a fabulous resource I would have most likely failed at my first endeavor.. so thank you all.


















I know alot more work needs to be done.. I'm just tickled pink that plants are growing and everything so far seems fine..

[This message was edited by Shlappy on Tue March 23 2004 at 07:54 PM.]

[This message was edited by Shlappy on Tue March 23 2004 at 09:59 PM.]


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I looks really healthy and if that is your first tank - wow. Congrats. Better then what I did with my first tank.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

thank you.. I just tried to keep it very simple.. easy plants, and nothing real fancy..and alot of patience trying not to do to much at once..

I know it is no where near what some are doing with your tanks.. which are beautiful. But maybe someday I will be at that level..

this is a very addtictive hobby. lol

[This message was edited by Shlappy on Sat February 14 2004 at 10:32 PM.]


----------



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

Just thought I would post alittle update..

In one week I will have had the tank up for alittle over 2 months..

here is a new pic..










I ditched the internal filter for an old fluval 203 I had kicking around. Everything else is pretty much the same..

I was having some brown algae problems but a few otto's took care of that and everything is comming along nicely now. My plants were actually pearling alittle with my DIY C02.. I wasn't expecting that.

I'm not pleased with the left hand side of the tank and I plan to take care of that shortly. Any suggestions from anyone??

I ordered the 36 watt light kit from AH and that should be here next week.. With my tax return I plan on getting a pressurized CO2 system.

Anyways... thats all for now..

Comments are always welcome.

=Cory=


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

What is that grass like plant in the center...where the "fronds" begin to separate toward the top 3rd of the plant?

______________________________
It's bio*tope*, not biotype.


----------



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

its Hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia"

the bottom growth is from being grown in a emersed state.. it thins out alot when grown submersed.. however.. it never really started to thin out like that till I got my CO2 up to 20ppm +

=Cory=


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I like the wood you added. Looks really nice. Something bushy on the left side would be nice. Not sure what though.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanx mike,

Once I get my new lights I think I might try a carpet plant of somekind..

but your right something bushy in that left corner would be great.. I hate that plant there right now.. its like I weed.. But I don't really want to throw it away if you know what I mean..

=Cory=


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

It looks great. If you have access to the back of the tank, consider painting it black. If your not sure if you want that commitment yet, try some black construction paper.

Jsut a thought.

Karl

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal 
Karl's 125 aquascape


----------



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

Thought it was time for an update..









the weights in the ricca are not quite yet hidden.

Looks like I have my staghorn problem in check and I am just awaiting my new ferts and pressurized co2 system.

Comments always welcome.


----------



## Shlappy (Jan 19, 2004)

Thought I would do a quick post before I redo the right side of the tank..










Lots of new growth on the new plants and the ricca seems to be growing in nicely.

If the R. Indica looks alittle thin the reason is I am trying to grow it out alittle by planting the tops.. The one nana has a bud but it has yet to open.. Any idea how long that would take?? It's been alittle over a week with the bud just sitting there.

Comments always welcome.

Cory


----------



## Tim Walker (Apr 13, 2004)

Did you tie the riccia to anything there? Or just weigh it down with the plant weights?
Thanks
Tim


----------

